# Adding cruise to '04 Sentra



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

Oddly enough my 2004 Sentra 1.8s doesn't have cruise control. I'm wondering if maybe it DID have it, and the control was taken off before being sold to me. Is this possible? On the right side of the steering wheel there is a little panel that looks like it could be removed and a cruise control adapter installed. Is there a way to check in the engine compartment if the rest of the components are installed? How hard would it be to add cruise if a.It was previously installed, or b.It was not previously installed. Thanks.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Do you have a leather wrapped steering wheel and a 7 speaker sound system? If not, you do not have the Road Trip Package. And that means you've got no cruise. As for the plastic cap on the right of your steering wheel, that is normal. In fact, there's one on the left too.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Do you have a leather wrapped steering wheel and a 7 speaker sound system? If not, you do not have the Road Trip Package. And that means you've got no cruise. As for the plastic cap on the right of your steering wheel, that is normal. In fact, there's one on the left too.


Ok, then no, I don't have the road trip package. How hard/expensive would it be to add cruise control and fog lamps to this car?


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

this is why sometimes buyin the higher model car is best in the long run for these kind of situations....imo adding cruise will be a biatch...and fog lights, you would prolly have to re-wire the headlamp stuff, or just buy aftermarket fogs and wire them to a regular flip switch...good luck, perhaps others can add to the info ive givin u


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

I am eventually going to ad fog lamps to my Sentra. I am just tapping the head lamps, putting in a fuse and running a switch to the interior. I may get the factory lens and mounts just so it looks nicer. I hate those little driving lamps I see. It's an easy job, hardest part finding a hole to fit wires threw the firewall.

As far as cruise control that is a real bitch to do. I want it but am not going threw the hassel it would entail. Ah well.

John


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> this is why sometimes buyin the higher model car is best in the long run for these kind of situations....imo adding cruise will be a biatch...and fog lights, you would prolly have to re-wire the headlamp stuff, or just buy aftermarket fogs and wire them to a regular flip switch...good luck, perhaps others can add to the info ive givin u


I had a friend with an aveo that added cruise and he said it wasn't hard at all.

He got the kit from ebay, but beware, he said his kit he got did not come with the necessary componets to hook it up with a manual transmission.

As for the Fog lamps, it depends on how you want them wired. I'm not sure what it would take to wire them with your headlights.

However if you buy some aftermarket headlights, they are very simple.

The kit I had on my old car only had 2 wires, a positive and a ground. Most will have a 3rd wire with a switch that you will have to mount inside your car to turn them on/off, but mine had a wireless remote.


----------



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999F1-FGKT1

here's something i found the other day when i was looking at different options for adding fogs.

it's a little more pricy then aftermarket fogs, but if you want that stock look and feel, this is the way to go. it comes with a new turn signal lever that has a switch for the fogs.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Plinko said:


> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999F1-FGKT1
> 
> here's something i found the other day when i was looking at different options for adding fogs.
> 
> it's a little more pricy then aftermarket fogs, but if you want that stock look and feel, this is the way to go. it comes with a new turn signal lever that has a switch for the fogs.


yeah, installing a switch in your car does look pretty bad unless you spend some time and money doing it right anyways. I'm hoping to do the Lexus fog light swap sometime coming up.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

make custom switch panel...was hard at first to do it right...but in the end im glad i did it...makes switches n everything look 'stock' in place...and nice and neat


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

they sell din panel switch covers on ebay. They're made of real/fake carbon fiber depending on what you get. Most have like 3 switches and a button.


----------

